
Under the Hood of the Microsoft Teams Desktop Application - pieterr
https://blog.thoughtstuff.co.uk/2017/04/under-the-hood-of-the-microsoft-teams-desktop-application/
======
eitland
> However, another interesting point. Microsoft choosing an open-source,
> community supported application in favour of a tried and tested, Microsoft-
> built alternative. Exciting times.

> This is not your Grandfather’s Microsoft, or even your Father’s Microsoft.
> There has been huge change in the last few years in the development category
> of Microsoft applications, with a real move towards open-source first. It’s
> really interesting to see this move permeate out to the rest of the
> organisation and start to manifest itself in other areas like Productivity
> Applications such as this one.

Another point here: It actually works reasonably well on Linux. For young
people here, given the history of Microsoft this was not something that would
have happened only a few years ago.

Back then it would have been as unusual as if Google had suddenly turned
around and started testing their web sites in other browsers except Chrome ;-)

